# Dutch Masters 2008



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 28, 2008)

I couldn't find a post about it so I thought: why not open a thread...

I've never been to a competition before, but this seems appealing to me 
Can I just go there (of course, after signing up)? Or is there a prerequisition, because it's called "masters" and not "open"... ?

Anyway I'm definitely looking forward to meet some of the "real" cubists ...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 28, 2008)

According to the website:

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/dutchmasters2008/

There are no prerequisites. You may want to email those who are holding the competition for confirmation, however.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay that's cool, I'll be there


----------



## joey (Jun 28, 2008)

I put my name down, hopefully coming. Depends on certain circumstances.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2008)

See you there Sjoerd and Joey!

P.S. to Sjoerd: What are your times and where do you live? There are quit a lot of Dutch cubers here and sometimes we have a cubemeeting or a dinner.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm also coming =) Hope to see you all there.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 28, 2008)

my best time is 26.99 and I average about 37 seconds.
Im from Groesbeek, near Nijmegen. 
I know I don't really have a chance in this tournament, but it'd be cool to just see you guys and experience such an event...

Edit: those times are for 3x3x3
My OH times suck, about 1 minute and 30 seconds, but working on it.
And my 2x2x2 time averages 16 or 17 seconds, with a PB of 3.51  (but that was just extremely lucky)

edit #2: I would like to add that I'm only 16...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 28, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> edit #2: I would like to add that I'm only 16...



I was sixteen only three weeks ago... what kind of excuse is that?!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 28, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> edit #2: I would like to add that I'm only 16...



So? I'm 13. Does that make any difference? No.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I guess that even when only dutch guys show up, there will be:
Ron (former 3x3x3 WR-holder)
Erik (former 3x3x3 WR-holder)
Joël (current 3x3x3 European Champion)
Rama (who beat Erik and Joël at 3x3x3 during the Polish Open)

And 16 is a really nice age for becoming a speedcuber. Just look at Erik and Rama!

---Edit---
And why do people react to this age thing like you made an excuse for your times? Maybe you just meant that because you are young your parents won't allow you to travel to other tournaments and/or cubemeetings and/or dinners?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sjoerd,

By all means come! We held a tournament at the same venue in February (Benelux Open) and we had heaps of fun.

Hope to see you there!
Lars


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ---Edit---
> And why do people react to this age thing like you made an excuse for your times? Maybe you just meant that because you are young your parents won't allow you to travel to other tournaments and/or cubemeetings and/or dinners?



Because in his first edit he was talking about his times. The second edit made it sound like he was talking about the first edit. 

I don't really hear that there age effects which competitions they go to so i just assumed that's what he was talking about. Sorry if I made that mistake. I just really hate when people make their age an excuse for their times.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 28, 2008)

ok guys, let me set this straight:

I didn't know the age of anyone on this forum, was guessing people would be 30 or so (I hadn't a clue) so I thought that if everyone is about 30, they wouldn't want to have me at dinners/events. I mean, It's kinda different if I talk to a friend of mine, with a 6 year old kid sitting next to me than if I would speak to him privately...

I did not mean the age as excuse for my lame times, that's just because I don't practice enough 

About my parents: they would allow me to go to tournaments/dinners but they'd make me think about it myself if there were only older people because it just wouldn't be that nice. But I think it will be great, and if anything is organized, I would like to come


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2008)

Most Dutch speedcubers are between age 5 and 65 so I wouldn't worry to much about being 16


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 29, 2008)

okay that's great  
Ill be there, can't wait!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2008)

yay i am coming from england! can't wait


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> yay i am coming from england! can't wait



Let me know when you're arranging it all. I'll see if I can arrive in Amsterdam too, at roguhly the same time.


----------



## tim (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll probably be there, too.

Anyone from Germany who's going to use their bikes to get there?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > yay i am coming from england! can't wait
> ...



you know i will


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

I love it when people say they are only a certain _x_ age and can solve the cube in an _y_ time when I know people who are younger and faster.
I think the worst I've seen was "I'm only 13 and I can solve the rubix cube in 2 minutes!!!" But this breaks a new record. Only 16? Are you kidding?


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 29, 2008)

Again, I would like to say that I'm not using the age as an excuse, and _definitely_ not to brag about...


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello there,

I'm planning to go to Dutch Masters too, but it's not sure yet 

I've got one question, if I understood correctly, there'll be no fee for the people who won't stay at the hostel right ?

And about the events table, what does #competitors mean ?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

#competitors means number of competitors. For example 987 competitors for 3x3x3 and 0 competitors for 7x7x7_blind


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

But then, "times<1:30" means all the competitors must average under 1:30 to enter or is it some kind of elimination for the final round ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

Nghia said:


> But then, "times<1:30" means all the competitors must average under 1:30 to enter or is it some kind of elimination for the final round ?



(someone correct me if i am wrong) but yeah i think you need to be under that time to enter that part of the competition.


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Nghia said:
> 
> 
> > But then, "times<1:30" means all the competitors must average under 1:30 to enter or is it some kind of elimination for the final round ?
> ...



Sorry for the amateur-ness, but I don't see any other part of the competition concerning 4x4 Cube, and the time limit is still at 3 minutes, so it means that we can at least speedsolve the 4x4 one time, during a certain part of the competition, without having to be at 1:30 average right ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

Nghia said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Nghia said:
> ...



on the website it says
4x4x4 cube - combined final - 4 minutes

it then says best of 2/average of 5 (times<1.30)

i think (again, someone correct me if i am wrong!) if you are sub 1.30 you do 5 solves of which you have an average but if you are sub 4 but still over 1.30 you just do best of two. does that make sense? i am not so good at explaining things! and yes there is only one round of 4x4, presumably because of the amount of competitors?


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah right, it might be that then, thanks CharlieCooper


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

If you get a time of <1:30 you do a full average of 5, if not, you just do 2.

I wish the competitor list was online! I think there is ~40-50?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

the competitor list *is* online?! isn't it?


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

It is, there are currently 34 competitors


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

awesome, i am looking forward to it lots. i've never competed in any cubes other than 3x3 so i will enjoy that


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait. I was talking about Czech Open, sorry! But the rules I was talking about still apply 
I'm a fool, never mind me!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

joey said:


> Wait. I was talking about Czech Open, sorry! But the rules I was talking about still apply
> I'm a fool, never mind me!



too late!.


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, is there anybody willing to bring V-Cubes ? I'd love to touch one before getting into hell for 2 years


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

if i've bought them by then, sure i will bring them!


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I will have mine by then. Also all the dutchies will have them too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

For many puzzles there is a "combined final". This basically means that you have to beat a certain time during your first two solves. If you beat that time you get to do 3 more solves (so you have 5 in total). If you don't beat the time on 1 of the first 2 solves you only get those 2 solves.

And MANY people will bring V-Cubes


----------



## Nghia (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh it's so exciting 

Thanks Arnaud for the explanation


----------



## Ton (Jul 4, 2008)

Nghia said:


> I've got one question, if I understood correctly, there'll be no fee for the people who won't stay at the hostel right ?



If you will not stay in the youth hostel, the registration will be 10 euros, and you can have optional breakfast, lunch (5 euro) and dinner (7.50 euro).


BTW Ron and I organize the competitions you are welcome to mail us if you have question about the competition

Ton


----------



## Kenny (Jul 16, 2008)

Thus far it looks like I'll be there. Now the next question is where am I going to sleep? Hotels might be too expensive over there. x) At someone's place perhaps? Hm? Anyone?


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

people don't read tournament websites nowadays do they? 

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/dutchmasters2008/

*Cost of registration*

We would appreciate if all competitors would stay at the youth hostel. In that case the cost for the whole weekend will be *65 to 80 euros* per person, depending on how many people will stay at the youth hostel.
This includes:
- two nights in youth hostel (Friday night and Saturday night)
- breakfast, lunch and dinner on Saturday
- breakfast and lunch on Sunday
- registration fee to cover expenses.
If you will only stay one night, then the price will be depending on the number of competitors and guests that will be in the youth hostel. (please contact Ron for more details).
If you will not stay in the youth hostel, the registration will be 10 euros, and you can have optional breakfast, lunch (5 euro) and dinner (7.50 euro).

There are rooms for 8 persons and a few for 2 persons. Room allocation will be done by organisation team.
You can take your own bed linen and towels or rent it for 5 euros for the weekend.

In other words you can stay sleep and eat AT the venue IN the venue, there is hardly a better thing imaginable.


----------



## Kenny (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay I've read it since then and I get it, sorry, Sir DDD.


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

hahaha 'sir' ? You make me feel so old suddenly


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ron/Ton just doesn't update the competitor's list or if my registration is lost?


----------



## Ton (Jul 16, 2008)

tim said:


> Does anyone know if Ron/Ton just doesn't update the competitor's list or if my registration is lost?


Ron will update the site after he is back from holiday

Ton


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2008)

Ton said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Ron/Ton just doesn't update the competitor's list or if my registration is lost?
> ...



Thanks, i didn't want to annoy him with yet another mail.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 21, 2008)

yay i booked my flight last night!


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2008)

Will there be a chance to buy a Pyraminx, Megaminx and/or a 7x7x7 cube? I'm currently too lazy to order them .



CharlieCooper said:


> yay i booked my flight last night!



See you there. And i hope you'll take Joey with you .


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

tim said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > yay i booked my flight last night!
> ...



We'll meet at Amsterdam Schipol airport. I arrive 3 hours before her. Is there anything to do but cube in an airport for 3 hours?


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2008)

joey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Of course not


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 21, 2008)

you can cube cube cube, actually i think you may arrive before i even take off!


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> you can cube cube cube, actually i think you may arrive before i even take off!



I do! I'll probably be a bit grumpy when you arrive, since I will have been in an airport/on airplane for about 7 hours by then!


----------



## Rama (Jul 22, 2008)

What times do you two (Charlie and Joey) arrive?
I still have holiday (I think), so I could wait till you arrive, so we can cube 3 hours together. 


Who wants to lend me a 3x3x3 for 2H and OH and a 4x4x4 for the whole weekend there?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 22, 2008)

um um um i arrive at about 12.30pm and joey at about 9.30am i think  he will have a nice morning! 

i lent my spare 4x4 to joey  you can borrow it from him though!


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll bring several of my goodish cubes Rama, see if there are any you like. I'm trying to make Charlie's 4x4 better, but you did say it wasn't a very good cube. But i'm trying with it!


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't waste too much time at the airport guys! I'll arrive at the hostel thursday evening. So: Come as fast as possible to the hostel! .


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 22, 2008)

joey *has* to wait for me... i am his legal guardian! he cannot travel alone


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey *has* to wait for me... i am his legal guardian! he cannot travel alone



Wait, when talking about this, we forgot I will actually be 18 by then!
But you can still be my legal guardian if you want 

edit: Tim: we're not staying at the hostel thursday night, sorry


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 24, 2008)

we'll be there with my friend and set records for my country, since Turkey doesn't have and wca records


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

There is a Turkish male living in Holland. So unless you're Hakan, there will be some competition for Turkey NR's!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 24, 2008)

But Hakan will be competing for Netherlands.


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeh sorry, he just told me that!


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi guys,
My eastsheen 2x2x2 cube broke and I might not be able to get a new one before tomorrow..
Does anyone have a spare one I can borrow or will anyone be selling those cubes at the masters?
Thanks


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 21, 2008)

i have one but it sucks! i lubricated it and it doesn't turn very well. i have to go catch the plane to the competition now


----------



## TMOY (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a reasonably good spare one.
Wth the high number of competitors in 2^3 we will probably be divided in at least two groups anyway, and borrowing one won't be a problem for you.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay sweet.
I wasnt able to get hold of my own so I'll have to ask around there I guess


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to arrive at 20:21 at the 's Hertogenbosch train station tomorrow evening.

Can anyone tell me, how I can get to the hostel by bus/ walk/ taxi/ anything?

By the way: is anybody arriving approx. the same time as me?


----------



## Rama (Aug 21, 2008)

Raffael, read the site: ''The Dutch cubers are very willing to pick you up at Den Bosch train station or Sint Michielgestel bus station. Just let us know by e-mail.'', mail Ron/Ton your phonenumber and one of them will arrange someone to pick you up.

Why walk when you can be driven to the competition place?


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

Rama said:


> Raffael, read the site: ''The Dutch cubers are very willing to pick you up at Den Bosch train station or Sint Michielgestel bus station. Just let us know by e-mail.'', mail Ron/Ton your phonenumber and one of them will arrange someone to pick you up.
> 
> Why walk when you can be driven to the competition place?



That would be even better, of course 
I'll write Ron an e-mail.

See you tomorrow evening then.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 21, 2008)

Rama said:


> Why walk when you can be driven to the competition place?


Because there are strange people (like me for example) who enjoy walking ?
Hmmm, depends on the weather in fact...


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk won the Dutch Masters 2008 with an average of 12.74 seconds. Edouard Chambon finished second (12.81) and Thibaut Jaqcuinot finished third (13.16).
World records: Guus Razoux Schultz Rubik's Cube Fewest moves 27, Erik Akkersdijk 4x4 Cube 43.70 (single), Rama Temmink Rubik's Cube one-handed 19.84 (average), Olivér Perge Magic 0.84 (single).
European records: Erik Akkersdijk 5x5 Cube 1:22.91 (single) 1:29.49 (average).


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2008)

It was a REALLY COOOOL competition.

First thing I'd like to say is that FINALLY Guus got his WR!!! FMC record is finally broken!!!

Also congrats a lot to Rama, my brother really deserved to get his WR back!

And of course congrats to Fils (Oliver "Jesus" Perge) for beating Matyas' WR single magic!

And thanks to the organisation of this competition it was splendid.

I'm very happy I got one of the big cubes WR's back. Too bad I got 8 (!) parities on 4x4 in total, the last 4 solves all had double par (also the 49!) and VERY TOO bad about the 5x5. It was so close to the WR average... 

Too bad about the 3x3 results, they could've been much better with guys like Edouard, Thibaut, Milan and Rama, I have to say I was surprised when I saw I won. 

Also good results I did personally was a 23 avg with OH, a very consistent average on magic (counting times 1.16, 1.15, 1.15 (that's an SD of 0  )), PB's on square-1 (thanks to Lars!), and PB's on clock (thanks to Gabor Szabo!). 
Finally I finally got a quite good 4x4 BLD attempt, I only forget to shoot back to the last piece that started the cycle and I made a small mistake at centres so in total 2 edges and 4 centres off.


----------



## Rama (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Olivér with his Magic WR, we can all say he 'IS' the fastest in the world with Magic.
Also congratulations to Erik with his 4x4x4 WR... or should I say 'Chip'? 
And also congratulations to Guus, I really have nothing to say, except you deserve it and that it's crazy! 

Many Pb's broken there for many people, I personally broke the sub 20 barrier for one handed for myself, you can also notice that in the Finals I was a lot more relaxed, because I knew I could do it again. 

Well my 3x3x3 was ok, a bit above average in the finals, but still... I like it. 
I also let my V-Cube 5x5x5 drop from about 12 cm height and suddenly the wing edge just popped and I got a DNF... V-Cubes!


----------



## joey (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome competition! We (me and charlie) aren't home yet, we're still at Arnaud's place!

I had a 'gammy'(infected) finger a few days before the competiton, so I couldn't really solve much the few days before, but on the saturday and sunday I managed to do my competiton solves, but I was a bit out of shape 

Obviously, my main results is the 1:25.88 BLD, broke my old record by 1:02.xx  It probably could have been sub1:10 if I went a bit faster on memo, but I was going for a safe solve.

Pictures/videos to follow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, Joey, I saw the decent 3x3x3 BLD solve - congratulations!!! Now that you've gotten a decent one out of the way, you can go for sub-1 at your next competition. 

Some very nice results, especially the fewest moves! Go Guus!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 25, 2008)

As with the Benelux Open, the location and setup were just perfect for a nice and relaxed competition. Splendid organisation!

I learned one important thing: I should make sure that I get enough sleep! It was great fun to play freestyle table tennis with Erik, Sven and Arnaud until the early hours but unfortunately I'm the kind of person that gets very grumpy and unenjoyable when he doesn't get his sleep. I hope it didn't affect the others too much but it certainly got to me and as a result I ended up getting rather frustrated with my results. I won't let that happen next time.

I was very upset about the childish 'lets-also-make-a-misleading-thread-about-the-world-record-to-****-off-the-others' on Saturday evening. I hope all the people involved realise how bad this was and learn from their mistakes. I really don't want to be around people who take themselves too seriously.

So some minor annoyances and not a great tournament for me personally, but all in all it was very worthwhile and we've certainly seen some high class cubing.

Hugs and kisses to Charlie's puppet Felix


----------



## guusrs (Aug 25, 2008)

I was only there for a couple of hours, but everything felt right.
Rama was nervous but great. Hungarian boys won a lot of competitions, Erik behaves like a brother to almost everyone.
Thanx for al your compliments.
For those who like the FMC scramble, here it is:
sramble: F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L' U2 B' D L F2 R2 U B2 D B (20f)
my competition solve (hidden in white text): 
R' B' D F L' F D U L2 U' F' L2 F L2 D2 U B U2 B' L' U' L U L' U L U (27)
I found this in the first 15 minutes(!)

Thanx Ron, Ton & others for organizing.
I can't wait until the Twente-open in the town I grew up: Enschede!

See you folks

Gus


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

guusrs said:


> I was only there for a couple of hours, but everything felt right.
> Rama was nervous but great. Hungarian boys won a lot of competitions, Erik behaves like a brother to almost everyone.
> Thanx for al your compliments.
> For those who like the FMC scramble, here it is:
> ...



Wow! Nice. I'm working on my solution and so far have 18 moves leaving 4 corners. I need to cancel 7 moves to tie you . But I highly doubt I can do that.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 26, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Hugs and kisses to Charlie's puppet Felix









He just can't stop thinking about you Lars.

I thought the competition was great. I spoke to a lot of people, which normally I don't do, and it was worth it! Was really disappointed with my 3x3 results because I can really do a whole lot better than that, but pleased with everything else, especially pyraminx. I broke a couple of PBs and improved my official records somewhat.

An extra big thank you to Erik & Arnaud for both having me to stay! It was fun  Also thank you Joey for teaching me BLD... and sorry to Tim about the whole bike drama..... 

I am now getting excited about Euro but I sure need to practice before then!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 26, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > Hugs and kisses to Charlie's puppet Felix
> ...



Lars is feeling cheered up.


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> As with the Benelux Open, the location and setup were just perfect for a nice and relaxed competition. Splendid organisation!
> 
> I learned one important thing: I should make sure that I get enough sleep! It was great fun to play freestyle table tennis with Erik, Sven and Arnaud until the early hours but unfortunately I'm the kind of person that gets very grumpy and unenjoyable when he doesn't get his sleep. I hope it didn't affect the others too much but it certainly got to me and as a result I ended up getting rather frustrated with my results. I won't let that happen next time.



Yes Lars, that's why I chose not to have a fun-night-time, but to sleep early on friday.
It's hard to choose between being serious or not serious, but I notice I am more concentrated when I have a good night rest.


----------



## sgowal (Aug 27, 2008)

As for myself, no matter how I sleep, I just suck (as bad as Rama is good ;-). Maybe next time I'll take some kind of relaxing pills... Is drug use approved by WCA?

BTW, I am just kidding and this was a rhetorical question.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2008)

sgowal said:


> As for myself, no matter how I sleep, I just suck (as bad as Rama is good ;-). Maybe next time I'll take some kind of relaxing pills... Is drug use approved by WCA?
> 
> BTW, I am just kidding and this was a rhetorical question.



well, you should have gone to f***ing bed, f***ing earlier then, shouldn't you? that is meant to be said in your voice, which is hard to convey on a forum.


----------



## joey (Aug 27, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> sgowal said:
> 
> 
> > As for myself, no matter how I sleep, I just suck (as bad as Rama is good ;-). Maybe next time I'll take some kind of relaxing pills... Is drug use approved by WCA?
> ...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowmo/2803010488/


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 27, 2008)

Rama said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > As with the Benelux Open, the location and setup were just perfect for a nice and relaxed competition. Splendid organisation!
> ...



So, do you want to share a room with me for the European Championship, Rama?


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey people I was there as well
my first tournament and it was way cool I really enjoyed it and got to learn quite alot thanks everyone


----------



## Gabcsi (Aug 27, 2008)

My picture Gallery
www.sies.fw.hu/dutchmasters2008/index.htm


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2008)

Gábor! As usual your pictures are awesome. 



jazzthief81 said:


> So, do you want to share a room with me for the European Championship, Rama?



Haha, I think that's a trick question. 
But we could share a room at a future competition, we should listen to Jazz just before sleeping.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm surprised we haven't seen a "did you know?" from erik yet...


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2008)

Basically its cool if other people would make Did You Knows too!
Actually I think I forgot a lot of cool things already since I've done much stuff since. I'll give a start though 
Did you know?
Erik's house turned in a cubing mekka when 4 other cubers arrived 2 days before the competition??
2 of them were actually girls? 
Dennis and Joey were totally cool too of course!?
Felix is just adorable?
Lars learned how to play tabletennis a bit?
Mr Pochmann's name should be changed into mr Kicker (foosball)? 
He's good at tabletennis too?
Oliver 'Jesus' Perge broke a Kuti record??
We all congratulate him so much with it!
Guus Razoux-Schultz finally got what he deserved?
There are now 2 WR holders coming from Enschede (although Guus moved)?
Guus is amazingly nice???
Rama and Erik are trying to make good friends with Mats so we can be happy for him when he'll kick all our buts in about a year?
Ron still struggles to make a nice 3x3?
Erik still misses Misa? 
Arnaud got 2 girls from the housething next to us (womens -read: girls- football training camp) to join us for the Skatenight the next wednesday?
We didn't see them, but Joel joined us? 
Charlie did me at 5x5?
I warned her I'd maybe be done a bit quick?
She was ok with that?
Anika decided she want's Erik's baby after he did the 43 on 4x4?
He still has to discuss this with Dennis? 
Sven has to made some ***ing did you knows?
He's still ***ing funny?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

did you know?
muttering about hitler, spiderman and terrorists is all the rage?
as is fumbling?
joey likes the purple spoons from the swirl place so much that i had to force him to throw it away about three days later?
the women in the youth hostel next to us were only interested in lars, no dutchies?
lars also had a lot of attention from a green friend of mine?
erik has a nice rabbit?
charlie learned some dutch (she can't spell it though!)?
sven *IS* ***ing funny?
he is also very good at table football?
mcdonalds in the netherlands are incredible?
nobody understands what joey says?


----------



## sgowal (Aug 29, 2008)

All this information in such a short amount of time is very overwhelming... but yeah, I'm ****ing funny???

I'll post my pictures on saturday, sit tight.

Sven


----------



## Ron (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you know that...
Pim is a former now retired colleague of Ron?
Pim is crazy enough to drive 1000 miles to Bilbao just to volunteer at Euro 2008?
it is very hard to make competitors stay in the waiting area when their puzzles are scrambled?
we bought 70 liters of soft drinks and still at the end of the weekend we had drinks left? The 12 cans of beer were gone after the first evening?
I hate organising a multiple blindfolded event?
Arjan and Conny are also a cube couple?
Daniël (6 years old) waited 5 minutes after donning the blindfold, then asked if he could see the cube again? After that he donned the blindfold again and gave up.
Rama was very afraid that his one-handed WR would be broken in Niagara and Taiwan that weekend?
the Polish competitor was lost after exiting at the wrong bus station (wrong town) so we had to pick him up by car?
Mats' main goal for the weekend was to beat me?
I sold 40 puzzles and 8 Stackmats, but noone believes a pillow cube is rare and expensive?
one buyer used a new Pyraminx for 30 minutes, then bought it for 5 (!) euros and came back 5 minutes later because he had had a pop?
unfortunately the Stackpods I ordered did not arrive in time? (next stop: Brussels Summer Open)
ROLL works: 10.13?
Guus checked his FMC solution 10 times because in past competitions he was known for making writing errors?
the competition room was a mess on Sunday morning, when we started setting up the timers again at 7am?
we killed 4 table tennis balls during the weekend?

Ron does not know why he moves so slowly and inaccurately in competitions?
http://rinnsal.oph.rwth-aachen.de/~...MVI_7843 (Ron van Bruchem, 3x3x3, 15.91s).AVI
Help!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

sgowal said:


> All this information in such a short amount of time is very overwhelming... but yeah, I'm ****ing funny???
> 
> I'll post my pictures on saturday, sit tight.
> 
> Sven



shut the ***k up, sven. 

i'm joking. looking forward to your hundreds of photos!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

The 5x5 BLD seemed very fishy to me. It was something like centers, edges, then solve like a 3x3.


----------



## sgowal (Aug 29, 2008)

Joey, do you have my Pyraminx pop in video? I'd like to see it.


----------



## joey (Aug 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> The 5x5 BLD seemed very fishy to me. It was something like centers, edges, then solve like a 3x3.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you know that..
Dennis did a sub-1 on a two-edge-flip algo during lunch?


----------



## Nghia (Aug 29, 2008)

Raffael said:


> Did you know that..
> Dennis did a sub-1 on a two-edge-flip algo during lunch?



WOW, that is astounding !


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sub 1 two edge flip? That's amazing. I suck at M U triggers.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

i think dennis does nothing but practice that all day every day though


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

The 2-7 relay was so much fun (although I wasn't doing it, I was watching)

Here are some lines from the relay:
"Martini!"
Erik: "Do I get a martini when I POP?"
Oliver: "No, you only get beer."
(I hope I have the names correct)
...

"Beer"
"Martini"
and so on 

I don't remember what was said on the big pops though.


----------



## Michel (Aug 29, 2008)

Ron said:


> Daniël (6 years old) waited 5 minutes after donning the blindfold, then asked if he could see the cube again? After that he donned the blindfold again and gave up.



Well, Daniel is 7 now, but what happened on his second blindfold attempt was that he put on his blindfold after memorising. Before starting to turn he wanted to go through his story-line one more time. Then he realised that he couldn't remember his first edge-Word. He tried to remember it for about five minutes not aware of the rule that could still take a look at his cube because he hadn't turned it yet. When he stopped and took off his blindfold, I told him he could still continue because he hadn't turned his cube yet. 
He tried for a minute but his concentration was gone...

Daniel and I were a bit dissapointed after the blindfold session. I also wasn't able to get a good solve. But.... we will give it a another try next time!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

Michel said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Daniël (6 years old) waited 5 minutes after donning the blindfold, then asked if he could see the cube again? After that he donned the blindfold again and gave up.
> ...



one thing is for sure, daniel is adorable! even though there was a language barrier, he was lovely, and good for him for trying bld!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> The 2-7 relay was so much fun (although I wasn't doing it, I was watching)
> 
> Here are some lines from the relay:
> "Martini!"
> ...



Me: "6^3 finished, with no pops !"
Arnaud: No pops ? Oh, you cheated !"


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hakan: I didn't pop either!
You are all cheaters!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

sgowal said:


> All this information in such a short amount of time is very overwhelming... but yeah, I'm ****ing funny???
> 
> I'll post my pictures on saturday, sit tight.
> 
> Sven



sven - stop f***ing lying!


----------



## sgowal (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally got my pictures up yesterday.

http://web.me.com/gowal/Cube_Helvetia/My_Albums/Pages/Dutch_Masters.html

Sven


----------

